# Pipe Whistle



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I've picked up several pipes in the last month and have been pretty lucky. But 2 have made the whistling noise. A Sav I picked up was terrible and I sent it back. Today I got a Pete that is kind of so so. Definitely some high pitched whistle to it but not too bad. So my question is do you accept a certain amount of whistle when you purchase a pipe or do you send it back? 
Will it be as noisy when packed and smoked?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

kvm said:


> So my question is do you accept a certain amount of whistle when you purchase a pipe or do you send it back?
> Will it be as noisy when packed and smoked?


depends on the cost i paid. you can't expect perfection out of a machine made pipe, or large factory operation like Stanwell/Peterson.
i've had a couple that whistled a touch.
also, how hard are you drawing when they whistle? you can get some serious suckage and make some nicely drilled pipes whistle pretty good.

will it whistle while smoked? depends on how tight you pack it. i pack fairly loose, so mine can still be heard if i draw hard, which i don't (i just puff long and slow, but often).

a couple that slightly whistle on me still smoke decent enough.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Good question. I now have two that whistle, thanks to the Pete I got yesterday. But, I got curious and messed around with them for a bit and in both cases it is the STEM making the whistle, rather than the drafthole.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

Most commonly the whistle is caused by a mis-drilled draught hole. But somtimes it is the tenon not fitting properly, or the stem, especially on a bent. And it can even be the way the tobacco is loaded. A whistler or gurggler drive me crazy until I can correct the problem. If I can't, the pipe does not see a lot of use.
Ken


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

One of my first pipes was a whistler and I think it may have been one my best teachers because if I didn't take smooth "sips" from the pipe I would hear the whistle. I still have the pipe and its a great smoker.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> how hard are you drawing when they whistle? you can get some serious suckage and make some nicely drilled pipes whistle pretty good.


I'm take long slow puffs trying to simulate the way I would if I was smoking it.
MH I found the same thing on both of mine. It seemed to be the stem causing it since it would whistle even when it was off the pipe.

Maybe I should keep this one for a test. If it drives me crazy when I smoke it I'll have a baseline for what I find acceptable.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

kvm said:


> I'm take long slow puffs trying to simulate the way I would if I was smoking it.
> MH I found the same thing on both of mine. It seemed to be the stem causing it since it would whistle even when it was off the pipe.
> 
> Maybe I should keep this one for a test. If it drives me crazy when I smoke it I'll have a baseline for what I find acceptable.


Occasionally whistling stems have a slight obstruction that can be fixed with a small file or drill bit. Might want to see if it not just a bur on the stem.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

madurofan said:


> Occasionally whistling stems have a slight obstruction that can be fixed with a small file or drill bit. Might want to see if it not just a bur on the stem.


I thought about that MF. I tried a bristle pipe cleaner but no luck. Both mine are bent stems so I'll just wait it out and see what happens.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

I tried the drill bit on the first one but no luck. I'll give it a try on this one.


----------



## madurofan (Sep 8, 2005)

kvm said:


> I tried the drill bit on the first one but no luck. I'll give it a try on this one.


Thin strips of a fine emory cloth wrapped arond a pipe cleaner can be of some use.

~Bill


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

IHT said:


> will it whistle while smoked? depends on how tight you pack it. i pack fairly loose, so mine can still be heard if i draw hard, which i don't (i just puff long and slow, but often).


:tu

The first time I smoked one of my Tsuges it was whistling like crazy, expecially when I took a hard draw. The next time I packed it considerably tighter and the whistling was gone (is also burned better). Glad to know this is can be common.


----------

